# hi again direction and thoughts maybe !!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi travelling as you already know the rhine from koln to hiedleberg ! any good stops and camp site to stop on along the way , gps , is good accept for one given to us , i will not pass this to any one we ended up in a field in the middle of nowhere ? nice people really . 
we would like to understand some thing though gps , we read gps in maps lat/long , our garmin always reads some thing like 49*054.641 , this is just numbers but it is the way my gps reads like . but when we ask at a tourist information site for gps it is nothing like it it always given to us some thing like , 49*02.04. my nav does not show it so we cannot trust it ? . ours does 1st 2 , 49* then sets of 3 . do you know does any one care to help us out , brain is obviously not engaged lol. 
but some stops along the rhine would be great . would like some free stellaplatze or free stops along the way as we have another 4 1/2 weeks to go , and we are travelling koblenz to switz , italy , then home ,  . but the gps is a driving us :x .

aufvederzane pet , bet i got this wrong ? lol!!

denton , denton, and teddy the dog , chews ,


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

When you go to where to > coordinates> enter coordinates, at the bottom of the screen there should be the word 'Format' tap this and on the next screen you should be able to change the style of format that you require or have been given.
Hope that helps

Martin


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*stars are born not raised !*

thanks martin !,

nice one , but yes their is a but ? h ddd. ddddd. 1st one does not work ! 2nd h ddd mm.mmm 3rd h ddd mm ss.s and 4th us national grid . cannot get the dot,s in as seen on my laptop but they are there ! we have the garmin / NUVI 2595LM.

you are a star mate . and welsh lol!! great help will keep trying , did the format as you suggested and the hddd ect, were the coordinates but cannot get set,s of 2 ,s ???????.

catch you later martin and thanks again


----------

